# Good beginners bike for a woman



## dc2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know this is the ladies forum so I hope you can help. I am looking for a bike for my wife. She has not ridden mountain bikes before and I want to get her a good entry level bike. My price range is 600-700. I have looked at several but with her not knowing what the bikes should ride like has made it tough. I would like to get her something with a decent front suspension and disc brakes. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm a novice myself, but I'll take a crack at it. I would recommend visiting a few local bike stores with her to see what is available in your area. Have her test ride the bikes to see what she likes.

I just bought a Specialized Myka hardtail. Specialized has quite a few bikes in that price range. 

You might also search this forum to see what others have recommended on previous threads. That seems to be a pretty frequent question around here.

Ultimately if she likes it and rides it , well it's a good bike. I say don't get too hung up on high end components for her first bike. Just stick with your LBS quality bikes (no x-mart) and you'll do fine. I rode a $250 bike (LBS clearance) for 5 years and I loved it.

Check the sticky at the top of the page! Lots of good threads to peruse.


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a 2010 GTw Avalanche. It's got women's geometry, and SLX components and hydro disc brakes. It was $600 on black friday in 2011. Best deal ever. I would check out Performance Bike's deal on the Avalanche. You can go with the 1.0 disc or even just the 2.0 within that price range. I never had any problems, except for my 1.0 being stolen!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

I need help also, but since I am new to this forum it won't let me start a new thread! 

I have a mountain bike, but it's a cheapy little walmart one and every little gear change and pedal is a workout, I am afriad the bike may fall apart ha ha. Anyway I am looking at getting an upgrade. Nothing to expensive since I am just starting out. I am about 5'8 female, from what I have been told I have a long torso which is where my height comes from. The 3 bikes I am looking at are:
1) Raleigh Eva 4.0 for $499 this bike seemed to fit me well from the start, of course I have to raise the seat but that's nothing major 
2) Jamis Trail x2 : 2011 version $420 also felt nice also have to adjut the seat
3) Specialized Myka HT :2012 $475 this is lower then the MSRP, but this paticular shop offers them at a lower price because that is all they sell and obviously sell a lot of them. I a going today to try out the right size because they have to bring it from the other store 


all of them have disc brakes, obviously the Jamis is the best priced an it felt nice but I didn't feel like the gears changed as smoothly as they did on the Raleigh.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

A lot about buying a beginner bike for a woman is like buying a beginner bike for a man.

All my mountain bikes have been men's bikes. Like haylo921, I'm 5' 8" and have a long torso. So haylo, I suggest you test ride a few men's bikes as well. You never know.

dc2, best advice I have is to take your wife around to a few stores and test out some bikes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you!! I did try out a men's bike, but after trying the Specialized it was a perfectd fit and that is what I went with!!! I can see though how those of us with longer torso's can be okay on a men's bike! 

DC2: I agree with the above posters, what I learned it that every bike fits everyone differently, and what works for one may not work for another!


----------

